# size of a cross cut sled for a table saw



## tito5

I am getting ready to make a cross cut sled for my table saw and am having trouble trying to figure out how big to make it. so how big or small is yours? 

I was thinking about making it the same size as my table saw.....


----------



## mdntrdr

You need to size it to the material you will be cutting.

I have 2', 4', and 6'. :smile:


----------



## Dave Paine

You can make the sled whatever size you desire.

A large sled is bulky to use with smaller pieces of wood.

Take a look at this excellent video. The emphasis is how to achieve accuracy in the sled with a 5 cut method, but it will also help you appreciate how to build your sled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbG-n--LFgQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GeorgeC

mdntrdr said:


> You need to size it to the material you will be cutting.
> 
> I have 2', 4', and 6'. :smile:


Are those dimensions width(left to right as you look at the sled on the saw) or length?

Length would determine has wide a material you could cut.

George


----------



## mdntrdr

GeorgeC said:


> Are those dimensions width(left to right as you look at the sled on the saw) or length?
> 
> Length would determine has wide a material you could cut.
> 
> George


Yes, left to right... I also have some that straddle the blade on center. :smile:


----------



## Al B Thayer

Build at least two. One for cutting tops and big pieces. One for small stuff. I almost never use the miter gage any more so having a sled to throw up and down is handy. It's the safest way to cut too.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Pirate

I agree with having 2 of them. I made a small one, and for cutting small pieces, (< 3" long) it sure beats a miter gauge.


----------



## Shop Dad

Fine Woodworking had this on the cover recently. They recommended two, a longer narrow one to support cross-cuts, and a wider one to help break down sheet goods that will hold two feet of depth.


----------



## Pirate

When building some small puzzles, I found my small sled was great.
It's an inch or so wider than the miter slots are apart, and about 12" long.


----------



## Matt tennessen

Not much to add to this advice except you may want to keep it simple at first (and not too large/heavy). My main sled allows for 22" deep material and my overall width is 30 (meets the most common needs for me). I thought about all of the features that many magazines and retail sleds offer but couldn't nail down exactly what I wanted until I finally just made a simple (AND SQUARE!) sled and used it. You'll figure out what you need and what you don't. I've since made a few others to handle longer material and mitered panels; all just as simple with a hold down here or there. They're ugly but do the job. I like the adjustable kerf width that some designs feature as well as the flip-stop/t-track and will probably make one that incorporates that at some point but I don't know when.


----------



## Streamwinner

I had built a large one a few years ago and used it regularly. It was basically the size of my entire table saw top. I recently made one that was much narrower (about 12-14", still the same width as the saw top) and it's much more convenient. I'll still need the larger one for bigger cuts, but I'm glad I made one smaller and easier to handle.

BTW, here's a neat tip I learned making the most recent one. If you make your own runners for the miter slots, a good way to eliminate slop is to make the sled it two halves. When you attach the runners, set up each half so that they overlap the blade about 1/16". Then, with both halves on the table, use two clamps to apply some _very light pressure_, so that the inside edges of both runners hug the inside edges of both miter slots. Then glue your back fence (which doesn't need to be square) to hold both halves in place. Then proceed with building the rest of the sled. You're first cut through it will give you a perfect kerf with no slop.


----------



## Two-Can

Dave Paine said:


> You can make the sled whatever size you desire.
> 
> A large sled is bulky to use with smaller pieces of wood.
> 
> Take a look at this excellent video. The emphasis is how to achieve accuracy in the sled with a 5 cut method, but it will also help you appreciate how to build your sled.


Thank you for posting this superb video. Clearly he should be Teacher of the Year.


----------



## subroc

Build 2. Build a 12" deep by 18 wide. Build a 16 - 18" deep x 30 - 36" wide.

BTW , I have no clue what you need or should build. But, if you don't either, you could do a lot worse than those 2 sizes.


----------



## mikeybudd

Two-Can said:


> Thank you for posting this superb video. Clearly he should be Teacher of the Year.


Well, he does run a very successful woodworking school .


----------

